# Corsa C MONSTER Z20LET - Detailed by DAN



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Been Busy for a few days with this little beast of a corsa, It dont look much for the money spent but i can assure you all it is very very fast and can make one hell of noise.

I first came accross it when i was stage3 in the astra and it made my car look very slow:lol: The car was built by Chris Reay and then mapped by courts to 300BHP \ 360ft-lBS

Its had a trip to the Ring and santa pod then later sold for alot of money to a mate of mine whos is a Vauxhall fan (also owns the mk1 GTE, Corsa VXR i detailed not long ago)

so as a mate (daft as i am more like) i have detailed all his cars for nowt but im very sure he will return the favor soon:thumb:

Down to detailing.....

Car soaked in G101
Wheels drenched in Billberry and brushed with a soft haired Vikan
rinsed down and snowfoamed with ValetPro pH natural
Rinised again
Engine bay got Chemical Guys Orange degreaser and soft haired brushed
pressure washed down, CG hot air blow dry and 303 Aerospace protectant applied.
Car fully washed with Zymol Clear (2bm) and the rinsed
Car was slightly wet so i went for AS tardis and left to dwell. 
Rinsed Clayed and washed all areas of the car inside and out, rinsed and dry
Cleaned and dressed interior with wet vac, g101, and Zymol Vinyl
widows cleaned inside with autosmart glass cleaner (forgot the name of it lol)
Prepped for machine polishing (after making sure all was clean)

x2 deep but fine long scratchs taken care of with Cg hex compound pad and the new Menzerna fast gloss.
Rest of the car was 2 stage polish using Gtechniq P1 on a Yellow 3M pad and finished off with Megs 205 on a blue 3M finishing pad.
car washed, rinsed and dried, full Ipa wipe downs and then x5 coats of Pinnacle Souveran wax applied over 4 hour intervals.
during that time i sealed and dressed the wheels using Miligori wheel seal and Zaino perfect tyre gloss. The exhaust treated to good polishing using megs Nxt all metal polish.

Windows sealed with Gtechniq G1\2 interior blasted with AS bubblegum.

Think thats it, never the less it was a good little car to work on and was pleased with the outcome.

Please take the time to watch a rather long youtube vid (in HD) and here is a couple of pics of the results

UPDATED VIDEO!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice sleeper! Looks blingin now too!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet.... The perfect description of a sleeper...


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

great stuff Dan


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks nice that. nice sleeper


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love that. You got any vids of this beast in action??


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice, mate :thumb:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2007)

That's certainly not my definition of a "sleeper".

You're work looks good though, hope your mate appreciates all your favours!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> very very nice, mate :thumb:


Very nice indeed.
300BHP my god that's awesome:driver::lol::lol:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice I bet you can have some fun in that what where the times round the ring? Any idea? Cheers Dav.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice, remember seeing this on PH


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

you have 300bhp in that car? going to the front wheels? 

is it even driveable?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice sleeper! Looks blingin now too!


My thoughts too mate, Cheers



DiscoTD5 said:


> Sweet.... The perfect description of a sleeper...


haha, suppose it would surprise you if you are in very expensive car when the Corsa comes flying past you



robinho said:


> great stuff Dan


Cheers Rob



dennis said:


> Looks nice that. nice sleeper


Thanks Mate



pee said:


> Love that. You got any vids of this beast in action??


Thanks:thumb:, Will ask for the links as i think it could already be on youtube



Pride & Performance said:


> very very nice, mate :thumb:


Thanks Mate:thumb:



Tesla said:


> That's certainly not my definition of a "sleeper".
> 
> You're work looks good though, hope your mate appreciates all your favours!


Lol... Cheers I hope so too:detailer:



toomanycitroens said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 300BHP my god that's awesome:driver::lol::lol:


Thanks mate....It will be 300 of the finest horses that are powering the little beast. Car is very well setup for what it is



davZS said:


> Very nice I bet you can have some fun in that what where the times round the ring? Any idea? Cheers Dav.


Very much a fun machine that gets everybody wanting to know what is in it:lol: Will find out the times later today


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Turkleton said:


> Very nice, remember seeing this on PH


Its still on lol(not for sale)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2257842.htm



gkerr4 said:


> you have 300bhp in that car? going to the front wheels?
> 
> is it even driveable?


Handles like a dream, as said this is a very very well setup corsa a real credit to Chris Reay who built it.....Tbh feels like a 4wd. thats coming from me who owns a 370BHP Astra vxr that struggles to plant the power on 19s


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work Dan :thumb:

Like the fact that most people would think it's 'just' a souped up Corsa, I bet he gets all sorts of people trying it on, then leaves most for dead


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

best colour on the sri, looks great gotta love a z20let


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I appreciate all the work that has gone into that car but..........its a 2WD car with 300bhp at the front wheels?? Really??!!

Wheel spin like a demon comes to mind.....


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent, Love the colour of the wheels and the blue is awesome.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Good to see you posting a bit more again- love your work. :thumb:


Nice job on a weapon of a car! :lol:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

GlenStaff26 said:


> Nice work Dan :thumb:
> 
> Like the fact that most people would think it's 'just' a souped up Corsa, I bet he gets all sorts of people trying it on, then leaves most for dead


Thanks mate, Pretty much sums it up lol nice subtle mods:thumb:



dazzyb said:


> best colour on the sri, looks great gotta love a z20let


Thanks, Out in the direct sun it shows high levels of gloss and close up very nice paint fleck.



themainlegend said:


> I appreciate all the work that has gone into that car but..........its a 2WD car with 300bhp at the front wheels?? Really??!!
> 
> Wheel spin like a demon comes to mind.....


Cheers, It has a small but powerful turbo (ko4) and has been to courtnay sport for a very nice progressive map so the power is very well spread and dont come in all at once. the quaife diff helps plant the power down also with it being light. it has no issues with drive-ability other than its very eager to boost.



Ryan Hughes said:


> Excellent, Love the colour of the wheels and the blue is awesome.


Thanks, The wheels where powder coated black then coated in Hyper Silver, gives them a unique look:thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

amiller said:


> Good to see you posting a bit more again- love your work. :thumb:
> 
> Nice job on a weapon of a car! :lol:


Nice1 Andy thanks mate:thumb: Im sure my own car is due some much need quality time very soon.:buffer:


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Good work DAN.

Car looks immense!


----------



## Davie G (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks ace! Takes me back to my yoof


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic,I like it...


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

StephenJ said:


> Good work DAN.
> 
> Car looks immense!


Thanks mate:thumb:



Davie G said:


> That looks ace! Takes me back to my yoof


It does, except me and my mates could only afford nova 1.3SR's :lol:



tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic,I like it...


Thanks mate, the more i worked on it the more i wanted to keep it.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've driven this beautiful machine  the work was top notch dan I did his sierra as a favour for lending his van last weekend! He's got another corsa on the drive now running over 400bhp! I took the blue one out and my god I've never felt anything like it plant your foot in any gear and it just took off could feel the quaiffe lsd trying to correct every bit of torque steer and spin awesome machine and well built love the Astra Vxr interior


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome Machine!
I love Corsa's
I just px'ed my Corsa b, miss it a lot!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

It didn't belong to mark at the time i had detailed it. my other mate who sold him the 400hp corsa had it. when mark bought it off john i detailed it again.

if it still looks good after all these years and i know mark dosn't clean his cars its a credit to a good detail.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ah I see he only bought it last year if I remember rightly, yeah he's not big on car cleaning but he certainly enjoys his driving! Think he wants his wife's range rover doing next that's going to be a big job ahead


----------

